# Defrag page file, MFT without using third party software



## CuteSniper22 (Dec 31, 2005)

Is possible to defrag the page file or MFT?

I had opened the disk defragmenter ... I realized that my page file was separated to more path... so If I wan to rejoin them together... then what should I do ? 

By the way, can I defrag those unmovable files without using other software?


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

The native XP defrag.exe utility cannot do it.

. PageDefrag from Sysinternals/Microsoft is freeware, and will defrag your Paging files, hibernation files, and registry hives: http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/PageDefrag.html

. For the MFT, Microsoft has a tool for XP called BCUpdate2.exe, and its use and requirements are described here: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;320397

You can obtain BCUpdate2.exe from Microsoft, or this site: http://www.protostorm.com/bcupdate2.html

.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

CuteSniper22 said:


> By the way, can I defrag those unmovable files without using other software?


The pagefile can be "defragged" without other software by setting it's minimum and maximum size to zero, defragging the drive and then setting it's sizes back to what it was.

MFT is as Bill C. says


Bill


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree with hwm54112's notion of setting virtual memory to zero. Be wary though as some antivirus software (Norton Antivirus notably) will restore at least minimum settings automaticly and will not permit the change being recommended without comment to you.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Didn't realize the AV aspect. Also, the same notion is true of disabling/re-enabling hibernation. In effect, you delete the file and recreate it in a defragged space. Gets rid of corruption at the same time if you're having hibernation issues


----------

